# WMP network problem?



## xtrattitude4u (Feb 5, 2008)

I have been using windows media player 11 to share files with my 360 for awhile. today the network service (wmpnetwk.exe) started eating 100% cpu. i've researched as deep as i can and know its something microsoft upddated. Disabling network sharing solves the problem, but i use this function daily and can't imagine living without it. I guess i could use zune, but like wmp11 and its features. If anyone knows a specific reason for the extreme memory usage, or how i can stop it, please reply!


----------



## J_I_M (Apr 26, 2008)

Go to Start then click Run. Type services.msc in the Run line, then find the windows media networking. It will be on automatic, change it to manual and reboot. Right now I'm streaming to the PS3 working online, and have a couple of other windows open. My computer is just a single core department store low end thing. You may want to disable media sharing in WMP first as that is what I did. If you are running Vista I believe the run line is available in the classic start menu or can be added to the new one through the properties menu, but best ask someone who has Vista. CPU currently 0-25%, and not because wmpnetwk.exe is doing anything


----------

